# [SOLVED}collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

## wertjacek

Witam

otrzymuje taki komunikat jak w tytule przy re-emergowaniu qtcore i kdelibs.

Przeinstalowalem gcc i glibc i podczas sprawdzania gcc otrzymalem takie wyniki:

```
tuxuser wert # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 *

tuxuser wert # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 ... 

[OK]
```

niby jest dobrze,ale za chwilę:

```
tuxuser wert # gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3

tuxuser wert # gcc-config -E

export PATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3:/lib64/rc/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

export GCC_SPECS=""

tuxuser wert # gcc-config -B

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3

tuxuser wert # gcc-config -L 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/32

tuxuser wert # gcc-config -X 

 * gcc-config: Invalid switch!  Run gcc-config without parameters for help

tuxuser wert # 

```

Brak gcc_specs i czy dobrze mi sie wydaję że w export_patch powinny być odwołania do kde i qt?

jeszcze raz wskazuję wersje gcc

```
tuxuser wert # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 *

tuxuser wert # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 ... 
```

wynik zawsze ten sam "invalid switch".

EDIT

zapomniałem że dokonalem pewnych (teraz wiem że błednych) poprawek w make.conf i tyle.Po poprawce wszystko wrociło do normy.

----------

